# Budget Router Lift



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw a video of someone using a car jack as a router lift so that gave me the idea to make one for my HF Router table. I am fairly new to this site, and just this morning, I saw a post of almost the exact same setup. I guess I am not the only *********************************** in the woods! 

I made it out of stuff I had laying around the garage including some all thread for the handle, 1/2 inch melamine scrap for the hand wheel and a piece of 5/8 inch aluminum bar stock left over from a previous project (remote camera mount). I also drilled four holes in the base and screwed the jack to the plywood, so it won't fall on my foot when I move the router table off the work table. 

Here is a link to a photobucket slide show I made of all of my pics.

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/DIY%20Projects/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can honestly say that I've never seen that one before. If you are using a plunge router, it should work great. If that's a cast iron table top, it shouldn't blow out the window either.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just sold an old car for scrap that had a cracked head. I just called the guy and told him to pull the jack out of it before he took it to the scrap yard. I got to try this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a plunge router mounted under the table. I simply loosen the clamp a little, hold my ruler in my left hand and raise or lower the bit as I turn the hand wheel. Then tighten the clamp and I am good to go.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Very clever indeed.


----------



## MrSamNC (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow… that's got me cracking up!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! What ever works, works. Glad to see that you are locking it down, as that is a relief for sure.


----------

